# Dentist threatens driver if he didn’t hand over his dashcam



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://patch.com/georgia/woodstock...source=amp&utm_campaign=amp&utm_medium=mobile




WOODSTOCK, GA - Charges are pending against a Woodstock dentist accused of threatening an Uber driver over the camera he had mounted inside his vehicle. Dr. Damon L. Bond, 43, is wanted in connection to the incident reported over the weekend outside his home in unincorporated Woodstock, Cherokee Sheriff's Office spokesperson Joshua Watkins said.

According to an incident report released by the Sheriff's Office, the Uber driver picked up Dr. Bond and a married couple from ICE Martini Bar around midnight Saturday, Jan. 5. While making the trip to drop off the couple, the driver overheard conversation that indicated the male was a dentist who practiced in downtown Woodstock.

He dropped off the married couple and proceeded to take Bond, who appeared to be "highly intoxicated," to his residence. While on the way to the dentist's home, the Uber driver said the male made "political and violent statements," according to the report.

"The male stated that whoever wields the weapon wields the power," the deputy wrote in the incident report.

The Uber driver arrived at the dentist's home and wished Bond a good night. However, the dentist allegedly told the driver to hand over his windshield-mounted camera that records passengers inside the vehicle. The driver noted the dentist said "he was going to rip (off) the camera and there were not going to be issues," the report adds.

Dr. Bond allegedly said the driver "was now on his property, and he better listen, or he is going to beat his a--," the report goes on to state. The dentist got out of the car, walked to the driver's side window, and told the driver "he better not try anything because I have a GLOCK pistol." Dr. Bond then allegedly said he would pay $50 for the camera, and demanded the driver stay in the car, the report adds.

When the dentist went inside the residence, the Uber driver left the home and ventured back to ICE Martini bar to make the report. The driver, Nathan Harrison, uploaded a clip of the recording of his ride with Dr. Bond onto his Facebook page.

"Scary Uber rider last night," Harrison said in his message. "Get this. He's a dentist on Main Street in Woodstock. After I cut the video, he said he was going in his house to get his GLOCK and make me give it up. So I hauled a-- and found a cop."

Bond is a dentist who practices at Woodstock Dental Care at 8950 Main Street Suite 120, according to the company's website. As of Sunday afternoon, it appeared the business's Facebook page had been taken down.

Watkins said Dr. Bond has not turned himself in to authorities.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This won’t be good for Dr. Bond’s business.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr Bond doesn’t bond well with people.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

He who wields the camera wields the poweeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I wonder what he said or did in the car. Seems like he made himself a shit sandwich and now will need to eat it..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just another idiot with a gun.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wonder what he said or did in the car.


He said _"I'm shakened, not stirred." _


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like a life changing event for the jaw breaker.

However, I suspect this is not The first time Bond has pushed the boundaries 
Bet he has, and can easily afford a very good attorney


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Update: Dentist turns himself in after video goes viral
https://patch.com/georgia/woodstock/dentist-charged-alleged-threats-made-uber-driver








The Woodstock dentist who was allegedly caught on video threatening to assault an Uber driver over his use of an in-car camera has turned himself in to authorities. Dr. Damon L. Bond was charged with one count of simple assault, and was booked into the Cherokee County Adult Detention Center on Monday, Jan. 7, the Cherokee Sheriff's Office said.

He was released from the facility on the same day after posting a $1,000 bond, said Sheriff's Office spokesperson Jay Baker. Bond is accused of threatening to attack a driver who was using a windshield-mounted camera inside his vehicle. According to an incident report released by the Sheriff's Office, the Uber driver picked up the dentist and a married couple from ICE Martini Bar in downtown Woodstock around midnight Saturday, Jan. 5 2019.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I would have tried to diffuse the situation and wish him a good night. I am being serious. Hes not acting himself cause he is drunk. I still would have made a report to Uber


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> This won't be good for Dr. Bond's business.


Or the driver's.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

And another medical career goes down the tubes due to a pax with alcohol-enhanced self-entitlement.

Had the dentist just went inside his home and slept it off and continued on with his life the video would have just been over-written in a day or so.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Reports to uber are like reports to HR, they are there to protect the company, not the worker.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Any news on if the driver was deactivated? This is one of the first tests of Uber's new policy prohibiting sharing dash camera footage on social media after the big NHL player ride that went viral. The dentist is a clown, no doubt, but it was foolish of the driver to post this and needlessly open himself up to the liability.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Any news on if the driver was deactivated? This is one of the first tests of Uber's new policy prohibiting sharing dash camera footage on social media after the big NHL player ride that went viral. The dentist is a clown, no doubt, but it was foolish of the driver to post this and needlessly open himself up to the liability.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

Our resident ninja driver probably would of craped himself...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If the video wasn't shared the cops wouldn't of cared.
Despite knowing the address of the Dr and where he worked they didn't even lift a finger to go pick him up and he willing went to the police station to hand himself in. It how much the cops actually cared 

If the driver had stick around like the good Dr ask him to while he went inside to fetch his gun he may or may not have been shot. Who knows? The driver even offered to delete the footage and the good Dr wasn't having any of it and wanted the driver dash cam 
He should of left it running and actually gotten the threat of getting shot on the camera instead of just simple assault charges.



EphLux said:


> I would have tried to diffuse the situation and wish him a good night. I am being serious. Hes not acting himself cause he is drunk. I still would have made a report to Uber


I don't know if you watch the dash cam video or not but that exactly what he was trying to do. He said goodnight and the Dr remained in the car asking for his dash cam and the Driver saying I can delete the footage now in which case the Dr was demanding the dash cam. You can't diffuse the situation anymore unless you are going to lose that dash cam which would of cost $200-400 dollars plus all evidence that the rider has it 

Reports to uber all you get is we are sorry you had difficulties with this trip. We understand that it can be frustrating. We expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and courtesy, inline with our community guidelines, which outlines the expectations of rider's and drivers' behavior when using Uber.

Please know that we are always looking ways to improve Uber experience. We appreciate your patience and professionalism. *Resolved*


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Let this be a lesson to you ALL!
Carry a spare memory card and tape it next to your camera. If this type of situation ever happens to you, tell them "no worries I understand your concerns" then hand over the decoy card (keeping your camera recording). For added fun, add a jpeg of the finger when they try to view the card.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Any news on if the driver was deactivated? This is one of the first tests of Uber's new policy prohibiting sharing dash camera footage on social media after the big NHL player ride that went viral. The dentist is a clown, no doubt, but it was foolish of the driver to post this and needlessly open himself up to the liability.


Driver gets deactivated for posting video of passenger against uber policy.
DDS files suit against driver and uber for same reason

Winner: the lawyers


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

njn said:


> Reports to uber are like reports to HR, they are there to protect the company, not the worker.


So true!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://patch.com/georgia/woodstock...source=amp&utm_campaign=amp&utm_medium=mobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always get a kick when Dentists call themselves Doctors . They are nothing more the sadists for inflicting pain and tooth pullers which anybody can do . Doctors = Ha ha ha ha


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hope the driver gets a nice payout from the dentist or Uber, or both. Both would probably be willing to throw some money at this to make it go away.

Be glad he didn't do it to my dentist...


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

"Footage will be disclosed only in the event of bad behavior."


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> I always get a kick when Dentists call themselves Doctors . They are nothing more the sadists for inflicting pain and tooth pullers which anybody can do . Doctors = Ha ha ha ha


They seem to earn more than Medical Doctors.
Guess they can call themselves anything they want


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Let this be a lesson to you ALL!
> Carry a spare memory card and tape it next to your camera. If this type of situation ever happens to you, tell them "no worries I understand your concerns" then hand over the decoy card (keeping your camera recording). For added fun, add a jpeg of the finger when they try to view the card.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Did Dr Bond post a Bond and will be still be able to bond teeth?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> Hope the driver gets a nice payout from the dentist or Uber, or both. Both would probably be willing to throw some money at this to make it go away.
> 
> Be glad he didn't do it to my dentist...
> 
> ...


The driver probably got nothing.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

poetic justice, LMAO
this thread made me laugh

there is so many levels of paxhole if you don't laugh you will be on the floor in the fetal position sucking your thumb


----------



## joannsabki (Sep 10, 2021)

I would laugh, but I am gonna visit a dentist due to my tooth pain.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

EphLux said:


> I would have tried to diffuse the situation and wish him a good night. I am being serious. Hes not acting himself cause he is drunk. I still would have made a report to Uber


Being drunk is neither an excuse nor a reason for violent or boorish behavior. Do not let people use it as such.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So true!


Which is why it never benefits you to give an exit interview. Just FYI.


----------

